# 6AM Callouts



## thatopudude (Jul 12, 2021)

My car has a flat tire and I’m 2 states away from where I live. I was supposed to come back from vacation tonight and work tomorrow, but I can’t get a new tire or a patch until the morning. I work at 6AM tomorrow and obviously won’t be there. How should I go about calling in?


----------



## PogDog (Jul 12, 2021)

thatopudude said:


> My car has a flat tire and I’m 2 states away from where I live. I was supposed to come back from vacation tonight and work tomorrow, but I can’t get a new tire or a patch until the morning. I work at 6AM tomorrow and obviously won’t be there. How should I go about calling in?


With your phone, as soon as you can. You're doing the store a disservice if you know you're scheduled but will not be in attendance. Calling as soon as possible gives the team time to adjust to whatever role you were going to play in the day's plans.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 12, 2021)

Hit 9 when you call off.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Jul 12, 2021)

I would call tonight and again in the morning to make sure they know your not coming.


----------



## Captain Orca (Jul 12, 2021)

Call and tell them the situation.  Obviously.  Document the call.  Get the name of the person you speak with and the time of day.  Write it down.  Note: speak WITH not TO.  Be polite and honest.


----------



## thatopudude (Jul 12, 2021)

Captain Orca said:


> Call and tell them the situation.  Obviously.  Document the call.  Get the name of the person you speak with and the time of day.  Write it down.  Note: speak WITH not TO.  Be polite and honest.


I called and spoke to my store director. Thank you!!


----------



## Captain Orca (Jul 13, 2021)

There 'ya go, that's all there is to it!  Bases covered.


----------

